# Sliding Dovetail Joint



## doug.vandervoort (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Forum Members,

I am looking for the optimum depth of cut for a 3/4" 14 degree dovetail router bit to balance the thinning of the tenon as the depth gets deeper with the surface area of the angled tenon as it bonds with the mortise.

Thanks

Also, my board (tenon) will be tool long to use my router table for machining the tenon (board hits ceiling). I have seen jigs that can be purchased for router, but would prefer to not spend the money. Has anyone ever mounted their router horizontally on the end of the router table on a pivot such that the distance between the router bit and table can be carefully controlled? 
Thanks


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you got access to an upper level deck, hang the board over the deck railing and support with clamps to the railings.


----------



## doug.vandervoort (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Captain Randy,
My router table is the extention of my 3 HP table saw, so it's not too portable. What I may end up doing is making a simple new router table that is portable.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Doug - I think you are asking about a horizontal router table. There are some plans and pics around, I just can't think where right off hand. Try searching the site for "horizontal router table', should hit something.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 27, 2011)

I was hoping you had a portable table but your rig might be a tad too heavy to move around.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

What ????? ,,what are you wanting to do. ???

=====



doug.vandervoort said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I am looking for the optimum depth of cut for a 3/4" 14 degree dovetail router bit to balance the thinning of the tenon as the depth gets deeper with the surface area of the angled tenon as it bonds with the mortise.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Why not go with a straight mortise and tenon instead? Then you could rout the end of the board freehand or on a shop-made jig.

If I understand the question, that is.


----------



## rbpilot (Aug 12, 2010)

I did something similar recently, I just rolled my router table outside.


----------



## RobinLocksley (Mar 28, 2011)

doug.vandervoort said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I am looking for the optimum depth of cut for a 3/4" 14 degree dovetail router bit to balance the thinning of the tenon as the depth gets deeper with the surface area of the angled tenon as it bonds with the mortise.
> 
> ...


ummm, was that in english? i have to look up like every other word!!!:'(


----------



## doug.vandervoort (Apr 2, 2011)

I am going to make a sliding dovetail joint to connect my table legs to the aprons.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

You don't need to use the router table to put the pins in place, you can do it with a hand router ..no need to stand them on end to put them in place..
Just make a quick jig to lock the long boards in place with side boards in place to keep the rip out down with the dovetail bit..
Use you edge guide for your router to put the dovetail pins in place..one pass on each side of the board.. 


=========


doug.vandervoort said:


> I am going to make a sliding dovetail joint to connect my table legs to the aprons.


----------

